# Which Stamp(s) & How Many Needed To Send Letter To USA?



## Sn@kebite (19 Nov 2006)

Hi, just wanted to know how much it costs to send a letter to the USA? And which stamp(s)?
Florida in particular, help appreciated,
Thanks


----------



## Brianp (19 Nov 2006)

http://www.anpost.ie/AnPost/PostalRates/Standard+Post.htm
check out 
60 cents for standard envelope but can depend on weight.


----------



## Sn@kebite (19 Nov 2006)

Brianp said:


> http://www.anpost.ie/AnPost/PostalRates/Standard+Post.htm
> check out
> 60 cents for standard envelope but can depend on weight.



Thanks Brianp, think it's 75c for USA, letter, thanks for the help. I was brousing the AnPost site and couldn't find that page.lol


----------



## Ravima (21 Nov 2006)

yip - there are two basic rates now for simplicity, and not to rake in more money. These are 48c ireland and 75c everywhere else.


----------



## extopia (22 Nov 2006)

Ravima said:


> yip - there are two basic rates now for simplicity, and not to rake in more money.



Hmmm. So how come those two rates are not, say, 38 cents and 60 cents? That's just as simple!


----------



## Sn@kebite (22 Nov 2006)

extopia said:


> Hmmm. So how come those two rates are not, say, 38 cents and 60 cents? That's just as simple!



Inflation?


----------

